# Peugeot Expert- Oh Gawd Help Please. !!!!



## CrappyVanButFun (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi Sadly my old Citroen Dispatch spent 6 months slowly dying in a few ways and ended up finishing off with the Head Gasket.

In February I decided to buy a 2004 Expert HDI crew van with windows and go for the super power and driveabilty and went for the dealer way !!!!. so paid a fair bit as 54K etc.

Unfortunately its not been a great experiance with quite a few issues and 2 biggies again now. No Turbo, keeps saying Air Flow but that was one of the things done since Feb ( siemens ), then said boost valve then not too.

I could do with some advice on that please but the thing I really need advice with please is its now getting very hot so only going 2 or 3 miles at most to save the gasket on this one. It never gets above 80 c on the gauge in the cab but get out and you can smell it and the cats tinging away like crazy. Lift up the bonnet and its summer holiday under there.

Its wierd before the engine up to temperature valve opens the large water pipe that goes down on the left is hottish, once its up to temperature I expect a valve opens and then the top water pipe on the right is read hot, the left one now that attaches to the radiator lower left ( looking in from the front ) is cold aprt from near the engine, the radiator is cold the engine is pipping hot.

The header tank pipes are hot as is the header tank.

I think the radiator may be blocked or air blocked.

Really appreciate any advice please if you have experiance of the scudo, Expert, Dispatch HDI`s and how and where do you go about clearing an air lock in the cooling system or radiator please. Does it sound like that ? please. Where are the taps etc please or good advice/ tips how to etc please.

Anyway thanks in advance not even got away yet since I joined here as been a hair pulling and costly 12 months but I will try to get on a lot more now. 

The Turbo going off and the heating issues popped up in August about 3 days after as I had, had a small OK run of things going well so quickly converted in the back. It at least looks nice and campery in there now.

My local garage chap is stumped entirely.

Best, Thanks, Mark.

Ps when its been right its absolutely wonderful to drive.


----------



## francophile1947 (Sep 21, 2013)

Sounds like it may be a faulty thermostat, so it's not opening to let the water circulate - what engine is it?


----------



## tiderus (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi, sounds like the rad may be blocked, we bought a low mileage Toyota Van, 18 months old.
Kept overheating, I said it was the rad, but garage disagreed. So they skimed the head etc and decided to try a new rad. All again ok, so the newness may not mean that it's clear. For cheapness try a good rad flushing and see if it's any better.

Back in the early sixties my farther had an A55 Austin with the same problem.
He tried all he could including taking the thermostat out.
In desperation he took it in to a garage.
They found that without the stat it,
The water went around to fast to cool.
Hence it boiled up, the old stat was faulty.
A new stat and job done.

All the best with it, and keep us pitched.
Rgd's agraham.


----------



## CrappyVanButFun (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi thanks and its a 2 ltr Peugeot HDI Diesel common rail in an expert 2nd variant 04  to 07.

It has that many flippen sensors etc everywhere. Wish to goodness I had bought the usual 1.9d they did do until 2007. Oh well.

Best Mark.


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Flyby says*

It is a bleed nipple on one of the heater pipes which if you undo water should come out but in your case could be air. So open it up and wait for the water to come  good luck


----------



## CrappyVanButFun (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi thanks, I tried but couldn`t find any bleed nipples on the water pipes. I`ll check again tomorrow as the sun went as I was on.

Really appreciate all the advice etc thanks, and hope someone with one of these sees the thread.

Best Mark.


----------



## witzend (Sep 23, 2013)

Have you checked the thermostat? remove it and put in a saucepan of water and bring it to the boil and see when / if it opens


----------



## Tbear (Sep 23, 2013)

Long time since I worked on an engine but as none of the up-to-date guys are around I would back flush the system with a hose pipe. Try to do it section by section so if their is a blockage you can narrow it down to where it is. If you are thinking about checking the thermostat, I would just replace it as you will need to get a new gasket anyway and it may fail next week even if its working now.

Good luck

Richard


----------



## Sparks (Sep 23, 2013)

Post Deleted


----------



## CrappyVanButFun (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi Thanks for all the advice etc. Ordered a new radiator from ebay seemed like people thought was decent for the price £51 delivered going by feedback.

I found a small bleed valve thing next to where the top hot pipe goes in to the radiator. But only water came out of there. 

At 80 c once warmed up the water was then let out in to that pipe, or the heat at least, but went no further in to or out of the radiator the other end, so had to at least try that, 9 years old so maybe worth a go anyway.

Whats a foot with the air flow and boost valve next, they keep showing on the diagnostic thing, then not, but no turbo and MPGs are down 10 at least to around 28/30.

Hope the radiator thing is right and its not elsewhere ?. But a flush and new one isn`t a bad idea anyway really.

Thanks again Mark.

PS bring back old fashioned simple 1.9, 2.0 diesels !!!!


----------



## flyinghigh (Sep 29, 2013)

Change the thermostat! It's unlikely to be the rad, a lot of French vehicles have to have the air bled from the cooling system a certain way, some times clamping off a hose before bleeding, it would be in your interest to get a workshop manual  and follow the procedure,


----------



## ricc (Sep 29, 2013)

ive never had hands on experience of an airlock causing a problem.

i have had ....more than once

stuck thermostat...on .some engines removing the stat works as a get you home (or best part of ten years on a fourtrak) workround on others it allegedly doesnt

blocked radiator....either internally stopping the water flowing through or externally coated in mud or a quilt of furry dandelion seeds stopping the airflow


knackered water pump not pumping water...either sheared shaft so the impellor dont turn or sucking air through the seal..... you used to be able to run without rad cap and actually see the water moving in the top of the rad...but a lot of new vehicles dont have a cap on the radiator.



wife had an old picasso with the hdi engine..... only car weve ever had for less than six months, replaced it with a 1.9 berlingo.     the picasso had random engine management light and limp mode issues that computer readings and expensive parts couldnt rectify.


----------



## CrappyVanButFun (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi well had the new radiator fitted and came in at £101 total.

Ran the van up the road and up a decent hill and at the point just over 80 c where I assume the thermostat usually opens but was just letting heat up in to just the top tube and then drops down a bit heatwise from there, it actually instead went up to about 84 for a short while and then dropped down, I think as more water from in the engine went past the temperature sensor. As low and behold 2 miles later I felt the radiator and it was warm, even hottish.  Wow !!!

I think the HDI models run fairly cool much of the time anyway as rarely gets past 80c for the stat to open, but at least now its covered if you go up a really steep big hill or get stuck in traffic etc etc.

Just the airflow which was a siemens origional in April or the boost valve to suss. 

Has anyone done a scotland few days in November please, as hoping to go a few days then, likely to be brooding scenery. But I think I will need electric at night then and my 500w mini radiator. I just one of those plug in yellow leads with an rcd 4 usual plug thing on one end.

No midges sounds good mind you.

Anyway thank you for all the help etc. Hope that keeps my gasket safe for now at least. Hopefully until we suss where the turbo went ???

Best Mark.


----------



## CrappyVanButFun (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi does anyone in the know , know if its OK to drive a HDI without the Turbo kicking in please. 

Thanks Mark.


----------



## n8rbos (Oct 5, 2013)

Go to and join the peugeot forum, plenty advice there 

Its not advisable to continue driving until problem with turbo/assoc. parts is located and rectified, if small bits out of the turbo break off they can destroy your pistons!


----------



## richardstubbs (Oct 5, 2013)

Just a thought, and I know nothing about Peugeot HDI engines, so it's probably nonsense. Except I fixed one with a bit of wood once, but that's irrelevant.

I know a guy who had a Mercedes C220CDI which had a thermostat stick open. Different problem - underheating not overheating - different engine - but still a common rail diesel. After a while it went into limp home mode and even when the stat was changed wouldn't boost. He had the fault codes cleared then it worked.

I think it 'thought' that the temperature sensor wasn't working because the temperature was always wrong, so wouldn't run at full power just in case. Worth a try? Or are you sure that something else is broken? Often one fault can create a myriad of codes.

Also, don't want to worry you, but the engine blew up a while later. Garage said it could be realted to him driving it in limp-home mode for thousands of miles before it was fixed. Not sure I believe that.

Ignore me, join the Peugeot forum


----------



## CrappyVanButFun (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi Thanks for the good advice, I`ll try that route. Just want to get on the road and overnight it in the van.

Best Mark.


----------

